# fish soaps or duckie soaps



## puddin1970 (Aug 26, 2008)

Has anyone made these? if so which sells better for you? I have made the duckies - I am not good at getting the top to "look" like bubbles but I am getting there.  No sure if I want to buy the fish or not. so Just checking to see what sells.


----------



## dagmar88 (Sep 18, 2008)

hi puddin

have you seen this tutorial?
might come in handy    
http://goplanetearth.blogspot.com/2008/ ... -duck.html
http://goplanetearth.com/project_fish_bag.html
i love the fih in a bag soap!
dagmar


----------



## Tabitha (Sep 18, 2008)

Most of the people who make & sell those rubber ducky soaps don't bother w/ the bubbles on top. They sell just as well if not better w/o them. Go to etsy.com & search duck soap or ducky soap & you will see what I mean.

I have a ton of those little fish I am not using & would be glad to send you a handful at no cost for you to *play* with.

PM me your address if you want some.


----------

